# Pulsar Competition 3 LIPO ISSUE



## 4ThePinkRacing (Apr 30, 2010)

Associated Pulsar Competition 3 Charger

i thought i post this in case anyone has one.. 

at the track i race at we have had this charger burn up 2 lipos ..

now we not 100% it is the charger to blame but it has been with this one charger 2 times .. if you have this one i would contact asc and talk to them and see if they heard any news of this.. to me its to wired that its been this one charger .. 

2 of our racers have burnt there cars to the ground becuse of it .. so beware please .. mind you we charger packs 3 to 4 times in one nite in a 2 to 3 hours time .. so we do push them .. but again this is the only charger that it has happin to .. 

if i hear any news ill post thank u


----------



## Racin'Jason 8 (Nov 19, 2002)

How long before both incidents were the cells balanced? Wasn't Shilo's pack dormant for quite some time? I heard some talk about a hole drilled in a case by accident? I understand it was only a couple of minutes after being on a charge...not likely to be an overcharge issue. Was a balancer in-line? Was Ryan's pack new or used? Was his charger definately on Lipo mode, not NiMH?


----------



## oldtimer (Mar 3, 2002)

Had mine for 2 year's no problem's with it like racing jason siad make shure it was in lipo mode . It is so easy to put it in nimh mode it is funny . i always chk the mode before hitting the charge button .good luck Ken B


----------



## 4ThePinkRacing (Apr 30, 2010)

not a place blame just letting folks know.. and funny same charger in both times.. many things yes .. but one thing the same between both is the same charger .. so carry on ..

so blast me as u wish its fine ..

and old timer yes it may have been hittin the bottton at nite who knows but i just lettin folks know thanks


----------



## CANTSEA (Jan 26, 2010)

I Have Had Mine Since Day One,no Issues.

Sounds Like Programed Nmh Instead Of Lipo And Left Unattended?


----------



## 4ThePinkRacing (Apr 30, 2010)

CANTSEA said:


> I Have Had Mine Since Day One,no Issues.
> 
> Sounds Like Programed Nmh Instead Of Lipo And Left Unattended?


possable .. but the 2nd one was lipo set and afterwards guy checked it and was errors with it .. 

iam not nor is anyone sayin 100% sure but just tought i toss it out there for folks to beware of .. if it was 2 diff chargers might be diff but same one and 2 diff lipo packs ..

one brand new and one a year old ... not placing blame 
hate to see someone get burnt bad becuse of it if there is a issue .. 
when a lipo goes up it flames up big time and is very very hot compared to other types of fire ..


----------



## rcwolfee (May 17, 2003)

For what its worth,..... I have seen that type charger for what ever reason power up in a differant charge mode ( 1,2,3,4) so if ALL modes are not set up for lipo and you dont check each time you may be charging in wrong mode.

Lipos are a wonderfull thing but very dangerous if not treated correctly. I always look at my charger when hooking up a pack because I have seen the mode issue before on my buddies pulsar3.


----------



## oldtimer (Mar 3, 2002)

Guy's be real carefull had my charger go back to default mode and did not relize it after a power failure


----------



## fastcatboat (Sep 23, 2010)

*help*

i have just bought this charger and had some question i have the lipo mode set up and the votage at 3.7 the battery is a 5000mah 40c battery the first time i charged it the battery went to 4.5volt and 7546mah does this charger have a votage cut off and how do i set it. the track i am racing has a 4.22 max i am lost i am working on it as of now and could use help could some one call 302 249 4439 and explain thanks for your help


----------



## tw78911sc (Feb 2, 2003)

I've had mine for a few years w/o any problems at all. But over the last month it blasted right past the end voltage and the only reason I didn't have a melt down was because I peeked at the voltage and saw it over 4.35 and counting for a 1 cell. I just sent the unit back to Associated to see if it can be fixed. It is out of warranty so if it costs more than $50 they can keep it.


----------

